# OMG YIKES!!! Just left in a tampon for 18 hours by mistake!



## freestyler

YIKES!! I'm very very worried. I put in a tampon before swimming yesterday afternoon, and just realized it today, like 20 hours later. OMG, I'm SO WORRIED I will get toxic shock syndrome or some other horrible bacterial infection. Has this ever happened to anyone?? Please reassure me I'll be OK! What should I do???

We just lost a baby last month and I'm just so wanting to TTC again, heaven forbid I get some kind of awful infection from this. I'm so worried mammas.


----------



## slymamato3

I think you should be ok, are you bleeding normally since you took the tampon out? I don't have any experience to share besides from doing that many many moons ago and I was fine


----------



## wannabemoms

I've done it before too, twice, and never had any problems afterwards...


----------



## JenBuckyfan

Years ago I accidently left one in for almost a week. I was a bit worried but nothing ever came of it other than the "how in the world" feeling.


----------



## twilight girl

Since the outbreak of TSS I think tampon manufacturers have changed the materials they use to make them. I would maybe take some cranberry capsules for a bit ... cranberry apparently creates a biofilm in the body that won´t allow harmful bacteria to "dig in." (and I´m assuming here that it works in the vagina the same as it does in the urinary tract, I don´t know this to be scientific).


----------



## Ruthla

I think you'd already be feeling symptoms of toxic shock syndrome if that particular tampon was going to start growing it.

About the only thing I'd do differently right now is to NOT put in any more tampons this cycle and use pads if you still need menstrual protection.

It can't hurt to do some generic immune-support right now- extra vitamin C, maybe some raw garlic and/or raw apple cider vinegar, keep sugars to a minimum, etc.


----------



## freestyler

THANKS Mammas!!! I feel much reassured now. Left one in for a week, WOW JenBucky. That is so unreal. Amazing, isn't it?

I'll drink extra cranberry juice tonight. Can't hurt anyway, right?


----------



## onetwoten

Twice since I've started getting my period I have put a tampon in and within an hour had horrific symptoms that mimic the typical TSS symptoms. I have nothing but a guess, but that's what I think it was- the beginnings of an 'infection'. I took them out right away, and was fine within a few hours to a day. I would *guess* that if it's out already, and you haven't noticed anything amiss, then you're probably fine. Keep an eye on it, and like the pp suggested, maybe don't use tampons for the rest of this cycle.


----------



## freestyler

Yes, no more tampons this cycle. I only ever use them when I want to swim anyway. Otherwise I avoid them.


----------



## JamSamMom

I left one in for a week twice too and nothing happened. Both times I was moving and stressed. Nothing happened! I use the diva cup now.


----------



## calpurnia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I think you'd already be feeling symptoms of toxic shock syndrome if that particular tampon was going to start growing it.

Yep. TSS isn't a delayed onset thing. You'd know about it if you had it.


----------



## flminivanmama

glad to know I am not alone


----------



## barose

I've left mine for about 48 hours (and had sex!). It smelled BAD, but I was fine.


----------



## Hesperia

Yeah, Diva cup is the way to go!

SPECIALLY for swimming, it is BLISS.

When used to swim with tampons in, they would soak up and leak like mad....same thing happend in the tub. From some reason water would always get in? Maybe like a wick? haha

Anyways, the diva cup is the way to go if you don't like tampons.








I've BDTD but 24 hours....and maybe even 36...it's been years since though


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
Yeah, Diva cup is the way to go!

SPECIALLY for swimming, it is BLISS.

When used to swim with tampons in, they would soak up and leak like mad....same thing happend in the tub. From some reason water would always get in? Maybe like a wick? haha

Anyways, the diva cup is the way to go if you don't like tampons.








I've BDTD but 24 hours....and maybe even 36...it's been years since though

I wish I could use a Diva cup. It was very painful when I tried...


----------



## MommyToElla

it's crazy i came across this today.. i just did this a couple days ago. i've always thought.. how can anyone forget to take one out! and it just happened to me. it's funny.. about a minute before i realized it i was reading a magazine that said the cases of TSS had dropped to something like only 500 (maybe less) for the year in the US. very coincedental.

i think we'll be fine.


----------



## bluegrassgirl

From what I've read, TSS symptoms come on suddenly, so if you are still feeling okay after you took the tampon out, I think you'll be safe. Just remember to take any future tampons out sooner.
But, don't feel too bad, I once left one in for 12 hours, because I slept in past that 8 hours when they say to remove one.

Jessie


----------

